# Canso Takes to the Skies Again



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2017)

Second World War plane with colourful past takes flight in northern Alberta

The son of a friend of mine was on the restoration team. Would have been nice to see it in its wartime colours but it's great to see it in the air again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 20, 2017)

The important thing is that it is back in the air again. Always good to see an old war bird return to the heavens where they belong.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2017)

Now that's great..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2017)

Great story. I've seen those colours before but I can't remember where.

Edit: Leading Edge does a 1/72 "Province of Newfoundland" CL-215 water bomber decal set


----------

